
“low hanging fruit” - D3m0lish
is it just me or same everywhere else,<p>&quot;low hanging fruit&quot;<p>this seems to be the latest term used by non engineer type and most unproductive engineer types lately.<p>if i had a baseball bat around i can score a home run every time i hear it.<p>in all seriousness, while boneheads nodes for such comments and completely undermines the impact and mess it creates in the long run, would like to probe for any thoughts around dealing with such situations.
======
PaulHoule
It is a popular term, so popular that the low hanging branches are thoroughly
picked in most markets.

A good phrase would be "least cost development", which is really the idea
behind the book "Rapid Development"

[https://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Development-Taming-Software-
Sch...](https://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Development-Taming-Software-
Schedules/dp/1556159005)

The short of it is that working to a realistic plan with the right amount and
kind of planning is much more "rapid" than the typical "let's point the boat
in the right direction and row for a while" strategy that is rooted in wishful
thinking.

That said there often is some simple strategy that gets 70% of the answers
right and it is correct to get that into place (at some required scale) and
then think about the problem of developing a strategy that another gets 7% of
the remaining right, then 3%, etc. It could be very dangerous to start from
the other end of implementing strategies that add 1% or 0.1% of gain. That is,
"pick the low hanging fruit" but with a plan to pick the rest of it!

